# Schumann - String Quartet 3 op.41 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rattled off in a few days, Schumann's 3rd quartet has always been a favourite of mine (I think it was the first chamber piece I saw performed live). Its a great quartet and I have a special affinity for the 2nd movement in particular, a smorgasbord of variations and, when done well, tends to impress me greatly (but the rest has to be excellent). As usual here's my thoughts. The margins are tiny this time due to the quality of recordings.






Recommended

Amadeus (SWR 1979)
Elias
Florestan
Poseidon
Savinio
Calidore
Manfred
Kuijken
Casal
Doric
Gerhard
Engegard
Philharmonia Quartet Berlin
Gringolts
Daniel
Guarneri
Dover
Ysaye
St. Lawrence

*Very recommended

Melos* - a more melancholy, serious, firm account but the Melos capture some great detail and don't get bogged-down or overtly lyrical in the finale.
*Gewandhaus* - I enjoyed this powerful reading. Technically excellent and grittier than one might expect from this quartet.
*Lark* - the Larks find mystery where others don't. Highly expressive playing and keen phrasing. I like this one a lot.
*Italiano (1968) *- finale could be a little quicker but the unity of performance and purity of line is everything and the Italianos' big, rich sound is a pleasure. Still a cracker, 50 years on.
*Cherubini* - heavier on the vibrato but so pleasurable and carefree. Perfect one if you're going straight down the line and like that warmer sound.
*Hagen* - this was my first recording and used to be my gold standard and its still really good but the Hagens are better in specific movements at the expense of the whole performance.
*Leipziger* - stunningly lyrical, free and easy in the first 3 movements but I'd like a little more heft. Effortless playing and they really dig in for the finale and get that nervous energy. 
*Stradivari* - nice tone, phrasing and plenty of vigour in the finale. Very fine, indeed.
*Modigliani* - febrile and engaging but there's a few mannerisms that knock this down a tiny bit for me. Still impressive
*Terpsycordes* - if you like the Eroicas then there's little to choose between this and them with perhaps this being a little rougher-hewn. Some will prefer that, others won't. Still very persuasive.
*Auryn* - tonally more blended but this isn't a bad thing when the quality of playing and recording is so good. This one has grown on me quite a bit.
*Vogler* - snappy, precise and highly articulate recording full of vibrant rhythms.

*Special

Eroica* - beautifully played account with a glorious tone but perhaps not with the heightened volatility of the top pick readings and they get a little choppy in the finale . Really superb stuff though.
*Vertavo* - I adore the Vertavos' energy and there's a slight feeling of risk-taking (that nervousness I've mentioned in the performance of this quartet) that really resonates with me. Really impressive opening and 2nd movement.
*Ying* - I was critical of the Yings in a recent Arensky SQ review but here they're never less than fully engaging and vibrant. The sound is close and a little dry but boy do they capture the vitality of the piece! The 3rd movement adagio is gorgeous and the cello is deep and warm throughout.
*Takacs (2009) *- much improved on their early Hungaroton effort, and in stellar sound, the Takacs are superb in phrasing. There's a nice tension to their whole performance and with some more umph this would be a leader.

*Top picks

Emerson* - much better than their earlier DG traversal (which is hardly shoddy) and with an electricity you wish they'd had all along on DG. If this is the Emersons' swansong then they left us on a high. Nervy, strong and immaculately played in a great acoustic.

*Zehetmair* - I've long been an admirer of this gloriously big-boned, elastic performance and its the one I regularly reach for in my cd racks (the recording of the 1st was also one of my top pick previously). I love this recording, from the heavenly acoustic to the exuberant reading of the 2nd movement. They're brisk in the finale but it never sounds rushed. Wonderful.

*Hermes* - what a beautiful reading from the young French quartet. It's not the first time this ensemble have impressed me. Fluent and enticing with a charm and flow that many others simply don't have. Such a natural-feeling performance.


----------

